# Lunch? Coffee? Tell me about living in Mannheim?



## Marcella (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi! 

I am an American (married to a German) who is thinking of moving to Mannheim.

I will be in Mannheim next Monday and Tuesday, DEC 15 & 16, 2014 and would like to have the opportunity of talking with someone about what it is like to live in/near Mannheim.

I would be most happy to sponsor a lunch or coffee/cake time if anyone would have an hour to spend with me! I am from Palo Alto, CA (Silicon Valley).


Marci


----------



## Sey (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello  Im Sey, im a filipina and im married with a german too  Im currently living in Mannheim since September. Herzlich Wilkommen!


----------

